# THUR. SPORTS NIGTH AT Vi Bratto`s



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

It is play offtime in the *BIG" D"* Pistons / Wing and the Tigers on Big Screen TV All the crew are welcome. :cb


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Fulltime said:


> It is play offtime in the *BIG" D"* Pistons / Wing and the Tigers on Big Screen TV All the crew are welcome. :cb
> Piston`s & Wing`s need one and Tigers could use A 101********** Let me know if you can come in I can get pizza n suds


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Jim,

The Tigers start at 7:05 on FSD, the Pistons start at 8:00 on TNT. The Wings game is on VS and I don't get the channel. The Wings don't start until 10PM. Are you guys going to be open late enough for us to enjoy all three games? Or maybe even lockup but still let us hang? 

Mike


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

we can I in charge tonight


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish I could make it my daughter is sleep and I cant leave.
Wait I could tell les that I need to make a quick run for some milk


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

This is for tomorrow right?

Thurs 5/1?

I'm pretty sure I can make it. Booker, you've got 23 hours to get your story straight. :ss


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

that right 5/1 andit is my son`s birthday! I will have to call him


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

I am getting ready to go to the store . open`s at 11:00 store #586/466/4434


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> This is for tomorrow right?
> 
> Thurs 5/1?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can make it. Booker, you've got 23 hours to get your story straight. :ss


2day is my double day. get off at 3am:hn


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry booker cannot stay long only if is a emergence:chk:chk


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think I'm making it tonight. What's going on next thursday, lol?


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

A new set of playoff`s what ever night there one it is a good time. ask 357 .


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Jim,

Jerid and I had a great time. Thanks for the invite. I hope we can get a few more gorillas next time. Thank you for the wine. It was nice meeting some new faces, and putting a face to Glen's famous voice.

Mike


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Jim's right. Just stop by Vi Bratto's if you want to catch the game(s) and enjoy a smoke. They have a nice lounge with at 50" flat panel TV. It's awesome.

Now if you want to get some more gorillas to show we'll have to do a little PM'ing to get some attention I guess.


----------

